# Old lure and bait ?



## MoZach (Nov 19, 2013)

I left my lures and baits from last year in my shed over the summer. I was wandering if being in there in the heat has ruined them and if someone could give me an answer. I kno it gets pretty hot in there at times just wasn't sure.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Your stuff is done for--- toss'em.

You know the reaction you have when you open a fridge and smell spoiled meat--- critters have the same thoughts.

Fresh bait--- fresh lure.

awprint:


----------



## MoZach (Nov 19, 2013)

That's what I figured. Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Unless you want to go after possum, skunks or even a raccoon. Then save a bottle or two. Remember if you catch a possum that's all that trap will catch until its boiled again.


----------

